# Need to Remove original Bezel for Maxlite AA



## 98j30 (Oct 30, 2007)

Got a Maxlite AA blem from LightHound with upgraded electronics. Need to remove old bezel easily!! (hands bloody from screwdriver and needle nose slips). Any sugestions helpful--including insults.
I know special tool exists to do this with extreme ease and no embarsement, but money is short.

thanks Phil


----------



## Bogus1 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Need Crenelated Bezel for Maxlite AA*

Hi Phil,

We sell these on our TnC Online Store TnC Bezels and Accessories.

I also have some new anodized black and NAT versions of the TnC 27mm Crenulated Bezel [Bare Aluminum] I haven't listed yet if you don't want the shiny ones. The store is down pending Paypal getting their act together. In the meantime you can order with cash paypal on




TnC SF-Series parts/lights and the new TnC online store in our new Sub Forum on CPF.


----------

